# Info from Portland OR management



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I talked to Tim today. He verified that he's cancelled the 10pm drops for the time being. They will only be adding blocks during the day now. I've been having some luck between 8:30 and 10 am.

He seemed confident that volume will be increasing for Flex drivers soon. We're is supposed to be getting 10,000 packages/day during peak season. I specifically asked if we were being phased out and replaced with vans, and he said that wasn't the plan.


----------



## Logistics.com (Oct 21, 2016)

Good info re: the future of Flex. I'm hoping the upcoming Holiday season provides increased block availability nationwide.

Thanks!


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Since I have a regular full time job now, I have not been able to do the 10 PM push as I am working swing. I was going to check it tonight. Now I am not sure if Tim said they are only doing the same day ones for a while during the slow season. I will try it just in casw the other managers do it and just not Tim doing it.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

My phone has been buzzing with notifications all day. Figures, since I took the day off to spend with my husband. Between GH and Amazon I've been able to strike a balance and keep money coming in.


----------

